# Airbag control Module incorrect vin number



## CoxyLaad (Nov 25, 2002)

Hi,
I have recently just bought a Vagcom lead to diagnose some problems I have been having.
The fault code I am getting is with the airbag control module, its showing a 01794 - airbag control module incorrect chassis number
This will be correct as the car has been repaired and the module replaced with a new one.
I have searched the web on how to set up the chassis number with the control module but I cant find anything. 
I have seen some vague speak about adaptation but no specific instructions.
Any help on how to set it up would be greatfully received

Thanks
Ian


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: Airbag control Module incorrect vin number (CoxyLaad)*

Year/make/model/engine? Please run an AutoScan on your entire vehicle and paste the results as shown here:
http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-c....html
This will allow us to see details regarding which modules are installed in your car, how they're currently coded, and what (if any) fault codes are present.
Please let me know if you need any assistance with this function.


----------



## CoxyLaad (Nov 25, 2002)

Thanks for the reply
ok here it is! 
Friday,15,December,2006,16:12:39
VAG-COM Version: Release 607.3-UD
Chassis Type: 8E - Audi A4 B6/B7
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 0F 11 15 16 17 18 36 37 45 46 55 56 57 65 67
69 75 76 77

VIN Number: WAUZZZ8E56A052578
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine
Part No SW: 8E0 910 115 J HW: 8E0 907 115 C
Component: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 00 0040
Coding: 010C000318070020
Shop #: WSC 06325
No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes
Part No SW: 8E0 910 517 D HW: 8E0 614 517 AK
Component: ESP8 front H05 0120
Coding: 0004524
Shop #: WSC 06325
2 Faults Found:
01321 - Control Module for Airbags (J234)
000 - -
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 254
Reset counter: 40
Time Indication: 0
Freeze Frame:
Hex Value: 0x0700
Hex Value: 0x4702
Hex Value: 0x0014
Hex Value: 0x20A8
Hex Value: 0x0001
18055 - Check Coding of ECUs on Powertrain Data Bus
P1647 - 000 - -
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 254
Reset counter: 40
Time Indication: 0
Freeze Frame:
Hex Value: 0x0E00
Hex Value: 0x4702
Hex Value: 0x0014
Hex Value: 0x14B1
Hex Value: 0x0001

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC
Part No: 8E0 820 043 AJ
Component: A4 Klimaautomat 2831
Coding: 00000
Shop #: WSC 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect.
Part No: 8E0 907 279 K
Component: int. Lastmodul ECE 0504
Coding: 10001
Shop #: WSC 06325
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags
Part No SW: 8E0 959 655 G HW: 8E0 959 655 G
Component: Airbag 9.41 H11 3530
Coding: 0034622
Shop #: WSC 06325
5 Faults Found:
01794 - Control Module - Incorrect Chassis (VIN) Number
000 - - - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11100000
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Time Indication: 0
01228 - Airbag Cut-Off Switch for Passenger Side (E224)
010 - Open or Short to Plus - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11101010
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Time Indication: 0
02756 - Redundant signal path of Airbag cut-off switch - front passenger side (E224)
010 - Open or Short to Plus - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11101010
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Time Indication: 0
01578 - Airbag Deactivation Warning Lamp; Passenger Side (K145)
009 - Open or Short to Ground - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11101001
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Time Indication: 0
01218 - Side Airbag Igniter; Passenger Side (N200)
001 - Upper Limit Exceeded - Intermittent - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 10100001
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 33
Time Indication: 0

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel
Part No: 8E0 953 549 S
Component: Lenksáulenmodul 0611
Coding: 01002
Shop #: WSC 06325
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments
Part No SW: 8E0 920 951 F HW: 8E0 920 951 F
Component: KOMBI+WFS 4 H12 0110
Coding: 0006441
Shop #: WSC 00352
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 45: Inter. Monitor
Part No: 8E0 951 177 
Component: Innenraumueberw. 0804
Coding: 00001
Shop #: WSC 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv.
Part No: 8E0 959 433 CA
Component: Komfortgerát T3B 3332
Coding: 07167
Shop #: WSC 06325
Part No: 8E2959802F
Component: Tõrsteuer.FS BRM 0406
Part No: 8E2959801B
Component: Tõrsteuer.BF BRM 0205
Part No: 8E0959801A
Component: Tõrsteuer.HL BRM 0205
Part No: 8E0959802A
Component: Tõrsteuer.HR BRM 0205
5 Faults Found:
01370 - Alarm triggered by Interior Monitoring
35-00 - -
01371 - Alarm triggered by Door Contact Switch; Driver's Side
35-00 - -
01366 - Opened Due to Crash Signal
35-00 - -
01331 - Door Control Module; Driver Side (J386)
53-10 - Supply Voltage Too Low - Intermittent
01705 - Selection Switch for Mirror-Adjust (E48)
27-10 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio
Part No: 8E0 035 186 D
Component: concert II GRO 0004
Coding: 01003
Shop #: WSC 06325
No fault code found.
End --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: (CoxyLaad)*

It's pretty straightforward to fix the 01794 code, but it's pointless until you get the other issues with the airbag sorted out.
What's the story with this? Did you install a used airbag module in this car?
-Uwe-


----------



## CoxyLaad (Nov 25, 2002)

*Re: (Uwe)*

it had a bang on the front corner and I think set of one of the airbags. 
its been repaired, airbags replaced, as well as a new control module, so as far as I am aware the car is fine now.
I realise there are other faults on the car, but I thought they might clear if I get the airbag control unit coded to the vin number?

some of those faults on the central electrics have been cleared now, they were just residual, that was the first scan I did before clearing the codes.
The airbag faults are still there as I say, but I kind of figured it was down to the coding of the control unit?


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (CoxyLaad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CoxyLaad* »_Address 03: ABS Brakes
Part No SW: 8E0 910 517 D HW: 8E0 614 517 AK
Component: ESP8 front H05 0120
Coding: 0004524
01321 - Control Module for Airbags (J234)
000 - -
18055 - Check Coding of ECUs on Powertrain Data Bus
P1647 - 000 - -


http://wiki.ross-tech.com/index.php/01321

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/inde...05703

_Quote, originally posted by *CoxyLaad* »_Address 15: Airbags
Part No SW: 8E0 959 655 G HW: 8E0 959 655 G
Component: Airbag 9.41 H11 3530
Coding: 0034622

Regarding the coding, check if the current coding matches the cars options!
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/inde...oding

_Quote, originally posted by *CoxyLaad* »_01794 - Control Module - Incorrect Chassis (VIN) Number
000 - - - MIL ON

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/index.php/01794
After all, please try to clear all fault codes incl. those in the comfort system, then do a re-scan for for codes and post it here.


----------



## CoxyLaad (Nov 25, 2002)

thanks for your help, one thing. 
Is channel 81 part of the abs system? 
I have looked on vagcom and I cant find a channel 81 on the subsystems menu?
Excuse my ignorance I am pretty new at this
Thanks
Ian


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (CoxyLaad)*

Adaptation (Function 10) can be found on the right side of the function buttons once you are in the control module.


----------



## CoxyLaad (Nov 25, 2002)

Hi again!
Thanks again for your help. I have successfully recoded the airbag control unit to the chassis number, and set the options up in it, so it now works a treat. The airbag system is now working correctly and the warning light has gone off - get in!!
I only have 2 faults left on the car now, and they are in the ABS system:
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes
Part No SW: 8E0 910 517 D HW: 8E0 614 517 AK
Component: ESP8 front H05 0120
Coding: 0004524
Shop #: WSC 06325
2 Faults Found:
01321 - Control Module for Airbags (J234)
000 - -
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 254
Reset counter: 40
Time Indication: 0
Freeze Frame:
Hex Value: 0x0700
Hex Value: 0x4702
Hex Value: 0x0014
Hex Value: 0x20A8
Hex Value: 0x0001
18055 - Check Coding of ECUs on Powertrain Data Bus
P1647 - 000 - -
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 254
Reset counter: 40
Time Indication: 0
Freeze Frame:
Hex Value: 0x0E00
Hex Value: 0x4702
Hex Value: 0x0014
Hex Value: 0x14B1
Hex Value: 0x0001

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Obviously they are still something to do with the airbag control module, but I have no idea why it should appear in the abs setting.
I have followed the advice so far and set channels 50 and 51 to what they should be (2wd, and the 18" wheels as standard)
but the fault keeps re occurring. I have not changed anything on the abs system, so it must be something to do with the airbag control module.
Any ideas would be gratefully received.
Thanks for your help guys, really appreciate it

Ian


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: (CoxyLaad)*

What exactly did you put in Channel 051?
Just because you have 18" wheels does not mean you have the Brembo M8 brakes.
Check the PR-code sticker for the car to determine what brakes it really has.
-Uwe-


----------



## CoxyLaad (Nov 25, 2002)

*Re: (Uwe)*

its got the big 345 discs with the monster single piston calipers on it. Any ideas?
Whrere abouts is the PR sticker in these cars?!


----------



## CoxyLaad (Nov 25, 2002)

*Re: (CoxyLaad)*

quick thought - would it be possible to read the coding on the abs system to see what brake setup it thinks its got?
also, what effect does this have defining what brakes you have? Does it alter the effect of the abs and the esp?


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (CoxyLaad)*

As Uwe said, just look at the production codes! You will find them on page one of your service manual (sticker) and also in the car's trunk on a similar sticker near the spare wheel.

_Quote, originally posted by *CoxyLaad* »_its got the big 345 discs with the monster single piston calipers on it. Any ideas?

The size of the wheel does not necessarily reflect the size of the brake system, in your case the 345 discs would be represented by the value *14* in this channel 51, it stands for *Front: FNR G60 17" / Rear: CII 43 (PR-1LJ+1KE)*. Still, please double check what production codes you are having. - just in case.

_Quote, originally posted by *CoxyLaad* »_quick thought - would it be possible to read the coding on the abs system to see what brake setup it thinks its got?

Would it? Yes and no, it's quite possible that it could work in your case, but it doesn't work in all cases - so as said the instruction instead is to check the production codes.

_Quote, originally posted by *CoxyLaad* »_also, what effect does this have defining what brakes you have? Does it alter the effect of the abs and the esp?

Yes, the system needs to know that to alter it's braking behavior/strategy and such.


----------



## CoxyLaad (Nov 25, 2002)

this is off the VIN plate:
e1*2001/116*0151
type: E8U4
BGB1518072005
Couldnt find a sticker in the boot at all, and the service book has been lost, to be replaced by a new one.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (CoxyLaad)*

Not helpful at all...
...read my last post and see if that helps you - in other words if you surely have the 345 discs, use the value 14 for channel 51.


----------



## dana vw tech (Sep 20, 2005)

*Re: (Theresias)*

WAUZZZ8E56A052578
THEIS IS YOUR LIST OF PR #'S HOPE IT HELPS?
PR Numbers Item No. No. Origin Family Description 
1 0CS L AED vehicle class differentiation 8E0 
2 0F2 L KRS fuel system for carburetor gasoline engine 
3 0FA L FAD standard manufacturing sequence 
4 0G1 L GES gearshift lever 
5 0GG L AGM emissions concept EU 4 
6 0JG L GKV weight category front axle weight range 7 
7 0LL L SIZ special plates/stickers/ safety certificates for England 
8 0P0 L AER rear exhaust tailpipe (standard) 
9 0TD L ZFM front and rear floor mats 
10 0VF L BTA information kit in English 
11 0W2 L AKZ label for central electric English-speaking countries 
12 0YK L GKH Weight range 10 installation control only, no requirement forecast 
13 1BE E DAE sports suspension/shock absorption 
14 1C1 L FRO Antifreeze up to -25 degree celsius tolerance up to -30 degree C 
15 1D0 L AHV Without trailer hitch 
16 1EX L TYP special identification plate for EC 
17 1G5 E RER space-saving spare wheel, same size (same rolling circumference) as originalequipment tires 
18 1KW L BAH disc brakes, rear 
19 1LA L BAV disc brakes, front 
20 1N3 L LEN speed-related variable steering assist (Servotronic) 
21 1PD L ABR wheel bolts with anti-theft protection (unlockable) 
22 1SA L TWU without additional engine guard 
23 1T2 L VBK warning triangle 
24 1VG L TWL installation parts for four-cylinder engine 
25 1W0 L KBX without refrigerator/glove compartment cooling system 
26 1WG L GFW transmission shaft w/ 88mm in diameter 
27 1X0 L ATA front wheel drive 
28 1YA L GFH without transmission shafts f. rear axle 
29 1Z5 L KRM increase in initial standard fuel filling 
30 2G1 L EBB insert for the filling up of unleaded fuel 
31 2K7 P SFS reinforced bumpers 
32 2KR L SAU labels/plates in English and German 
33 2PV E LRA leather trimmed sports steering wheel 
34 2T0 L DAT without double-sized standard (DIN) 
35 2V1 L FRI dust and pollen filter 
36 2WA L ZBR without additional tires 
37 2Z0 E TYZ deletion of model designation 
38 3B0 L ZKV Without additional child seat anchor 
39 3D1 L MIK center console 
40 3FA L DEI without roof insert (standard roof) 
41 3L3 L SIE manual height adjustment for front seats 
42 3NZ L HIS rear seat bench unsplit, backrest split folding 
43 3S1 L DAR bright roof rails 
44 3X0 L DLS without load-through provision 
45 3Y0 L SSR without roll-up sun screen 
46 4A0 L SIH without seat heater 
47 4E0 L SDH tailgate/trunk lid unlocking from outside 
48 4GQ L WSS Windshield, heat-insulating glass 
49 4K2 L TKV radio remote controlled central locking (safety radio remote control) 
50 4KC L SSH side and rear windows tinted 
51 4L2 L IRS dipping breakaway inside rear view mirror 
52 4N0 L INT standard dashboard 
53 4P2 L PBH rear floor panel module, type 3 
54 4R4 P FEH power windows with comfort operation andcircuit breaker 
55 4UE L AIB airbag f. driver a. front seat passenger 
56 4W0 L KBO without cassette and CD storage unit 
57 4X3 L SAB side airbag front with curtain airbag 
58 4ZB E ZIE bright moldings 
59 5C0 L KSA without special body measures 
60 5D1 L TRF Carrier frequency 433.92 MHz-434.42 Mhz 
61 5J2 P HES rear spoiler type 2 
62 5K1 L LAC paint preservative (wax) 
63 5L0 L FSP without front spoiler 
64 5NC L FHE standard tailgate stay 
65 5SJ L ASL outer left rear view mirror: convex 
66 5TE E EIH decorative aluminum inserts 
67 6E0 L MAS without center armrest front 
68 6FA L BBO components without special surface appearance 
69 6M0 L GPS without tie down straps/net/pocket 
70 6NJ L HIM standard molded headlining 
71 6SS L KBB luggage compartment floor covering 
72 6TS L ASR outer right rear view mirror: aspherical, large viewing field 
73 6V1 L HEB rear trim panel (ECE) 
74 6W6 L KZV front license plate bracket 
75 6XD P ASE outer rear view mirrors: powered, heated 
76 6Y9 L GWA w/o cruise control speed limit system 
77 7A2 E CDW CD changer 
78 7AL L EDW anti-theft alarm system, passenger compartment control, backup horn and towing protection 
79 7B2 L STD 12-volt socket in luggage boot 
80 7F9 L SAG plastic/leather gearshift knob/handle 
81 7K0 L RDK without tire pressure warning light 
82 7M1 L EIL scuff plates in door apertures with metal inserts 
83 7P1 P LOR power adjustable lumbar support in frontseats 
84 7Q0 L NAV without navigation device 
85 7QA L CDR Without CD/DVD for navigation 
86 7X0 L EPH without park distance control 
87 8BF L HSW halogen headlight for driving on the left 
88 8GU L GEN alternator 140A 
89 8K0 L FLS without special low beam mode 
90 8Q1 L LWR headlight-range adjustment 
91 8T0 L GRA without cruise control system (CCS) 
92 8UD E RAO radio "concert" 
93 8X0 L SWR without headlight washer system 
94 8Z5 L MKU Not hot country 
95 9AD L HKA "Climatronic", free of cfc 
96 9M0 L ZUH without auxiliary/parking heater 
97 9P3 L SGK Belt control, electric contact in buckle 
98 9Q3 L MFA multi-function indicator, without on-board computer and check control 
99 9VD L LSE speaker (active) 
100 9W0 L VTV w/o car phone preparation/installation 
101 A00 L SAH no self-collection 
102 A8S I AUS standard equipment 
103 B09 L TPL type approval Great Britain and NorthernIreland 
104 B0N L BLB component parts set, complying with vehicle type for Great Britain, various parts 
105 C23 E COC operating permit, alteration 23 
106 CH9 P RAD alloy wheels 8J x 18 
107 D2L L MOT 4-cyl. gasoline engine 2.0 L/147 kW 16V turbo FSI, homogeneous base engine is T59/T61/TQ2/TU2 
108 E4J P AAU "S-line" 
109 F0A L FZS no special purpose vehicle, standard equipment 
110 FA0 L SVO control of standard production 
111 FC1 E IND customized installation 
112 FM0 L MDS basic equipment variant 
113 FQ1 P QGM wheels of quattro GmbH 
114 G0K I GSP 6-speed manual transmission 
115 GP1 L PAM vehicles with special upgrade measures 
116 GS0 L APP without applications 
117 HK5 P REI Tires 235/40 R18 95Y xl 
118 J1L L BAT battery 280 A (60 Ah) 
119 K8D I KAR Station Wagon Variant/Avant 
120 L0R L LEA right-hand drive vehicle 
121 N5F E SIB fabric seat covering 
122 NT1 L TSP transit coating (type 2) 
123 PQG G cast aluminium alloy wheels, 8Jx18, 5-arm design, with 235/40 R 18 tyres (quattro GmbH) 
124 PS1 G front sports seats 
125 Q1D P VOS sports front seats 
126 QE0 L ALG without tray areas package/box 
127 QH0 L SPR without voice control 
128 QQ0 L LCP without add. lights (interior lighting) 
129 QV0 L TVE w/o TV reception/digital radio reception 
130 T61 I GMO 4-cylinder gasoline engine 2.0 L unit 06D.1 
131 U1B L INS instrument insert with mph speedometer, clock, tachometer and trip odometer 
132 V0A L REL tires w/o specification of tire brand 
133 VC0 L GRT w/o remote-controlled garage door opener 
134 WB2 G Sport pack 
135 X2B G Landessetzung Grossbritannien


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: (dana vw tech)*


_Quote »_ 18 1KW L BAH disc brakes, rear
19 1LA L BAV disc brakes, front 

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/inde...ke.29
So he needs a 12 in Adaptation Channel 51..
-Uwe-


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (Uwe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uwe* »_So he needs a 12 in Adaptation Channel 51..

Agreed, which also means he has 320's on the front and NOT 345's.


----------



## CoxyLaad (Nov 25, 2002)

*Re: (Theresias)*

woohoo!!!!
we now have a dashboard with no warnings on it!!!
thanks for all your help, you have been amazing!
have a virtual beer on me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

